# New kid on the block: Apple Music



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

The introduction of the Apple Music service [including an official release in India . As I have stated earlier, to use Spotify I have to use VPNs.] has certainly raised lots of questions, debates, loyalists and has caused raging orgasms for Apple Fanboys.

For classical music listeners, a more pertinent question is raised -- Which service has the larger classical music library: Spotify or Apple Music? 
Another question that is raised is: Which albums/boxed sets do(es) Apple Music/Spotify offer that Spotify/Apple Music does not provide?

A very critical question that decides which service I will use. Clumsy interface or whatever other first world problems people cry about is inconsequential for me. I guess in that way, I am a hardened bad boy; but I digress.

Does Apple Music have all the massive boxed sets that Spotify does? Does Apple have any exclusives that Spotify doesn't?

Finally, is there any particular reason why you switched from one service to another?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

There is no free tier, so I am sticking with Spotify. I use streaming to sample music, and I buy the albums or tracks that I want to hear again and again. Paying $12,000 for 100 years of music (not adjusting for inflation) is not bad if that is how you will use it. However, I would rather be free to get the benefits of ownership of an album (liner notes, CD player use and digital files) or go to some concerts at certain points instead.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I use Apple Music now. Downloading huge box sets. And I buy from iTunes too.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> For classical music listeners, a more pertinent question is raised -- Which service has the larger classical music library: Spotify or Apple Music?


Apple Music give you three months free. My suggestion is to try it out and poke around the library. Caution though: It is risky to load your current collection into iCloud (if using iTunes) as iTunes/Apple Music has been changing some of the data in the collection if you do -- album covers, moving songs to other albums, etc. Not good. I hard to restore my iTunes library from a pre Apple Music backup. Not a big deal but glad that I became aware of it early on.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

And now for the latest and greatest after full iPad restore:


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

I simply refuse to Apple, in the same way that I won't Murdoch or Telstra. So I'll stick with Spotify.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I read some reviews that say the Spotify application is way more user-friendly and I have no reason to believe otherwise because the ITunes app is total garbage. It makes the simplest tasks extremely frustrating.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

rspader said:


> Apple Music give you three months free. My suggestion is to try it out and poke around the library. Caution though: It is risky to load your current collection into iCloud (if using iTunes) as iTunes/Apple Music has been changing some of the data in the collection if you do -- album covers, moving songs to other albums, etc. Not good. I hard to restore my iTunes library from a pre Apple Music backup. Not a big deal but glad that I became aware of it early on.


No worries there. I merely purchase off iTunes. Then, I cut-paste the files into appropriate sub-folder. The application may be garbage but it still has a decent library.


----------

